# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Wake the Dead shows coming up in Seattle and Vancover, June 4 & 5

## bsmando

Hey guys,
Wanted to give you a heads up on a couple chances to catch Wake the Dead in the Northwest, June 4 & 5. Paul Kotapish on mandolin and Danny Carnahan on octave mandolin. They put on really a terrific show blending Grateful Dead songs and Celtic tunes with inventive arrangements. Don't miss this show if you love rockin' out on the Dead. More info is on the calendar page.

----------

